# Upcoming 1st Trip to Hawaii~Regarding North and South Locations on Kauai



## Egret1986 (May 7, 2015)

Coming from East Coast in a couple of weeks for a 2 week Hawaii Trip (Kauai and Big Island).

Opinions, please.

We have one week at Wyndham Shearwater.

I know Kauai is a smaller island and travel times aren't as great as on the Big Island (where we are staying in two different locations).

I see on RCI an availability for a 3-night stay at Lawai Beach Resort at the beginning of our stay on Kauai.

I have considered confirming this stay, but not so sure that this is what I should do.  So I welcome any opinions from the veterans of Kauai.

Pluses:  

When we arrive on Saturday morning from our overnight in San Jose, VA, check-in at Shearwater isn't until 4:00 pm.  Since the check-in at Lawai is on Friday, we could check-in as soon as we arrive in Kauai.

It's a shorter drive from the airport when we arrive.

There are a couple of tours and a few things that we would like to see and do in this area.

There is good snorkeling across the street from the resort I've read.

Minuses:

Naturally, we can expect being located in the Coral Building.  The lack of view doesn't bother me as much as noise and lack of trade winds blowing through the units.

No air conditioning.  I'm not a fan of that, but it would only be for two nights and we will be out exploring most of the time.

Additional costs for lodging when we already have lodging set up about an hour and a half away.

Needing to pack up and move.


Does it make sense to anyone that's familiar with Kauai to consider this idea of staying in Koloa for 3 days and 2 nights and then move on to Princeville for the rest of our stay?  Or stick with Princeville only because the travel between the two areas isn't that big of a deal?

Thank you for any input.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 7, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> Does it make sense to anyone that's familiar with Kauai to consider this idea of staying in Koloa for 3 days and 2 nights and then move on to Princeville for the rest of our stay?  *Or stick with Princeville only because the travel between the two areas isn't that big of a deal?*
> 
> Thank you for any input.



Travel between Koloa and Princeville *is* a big deal -- and  PITA.  There are some sights unique to the south shore of Kauai -- Waimea Canyon, the botanical garden, Spouting Horn, etc., each of which is 90-120 minutes from Princeville (Waimea Canyon being the most distant).  If you need to see everything on Kauai in one week, a base of operations on the south shore for a couple of days will be useful.  Otherwise, you will spend a lot of time in your car, which is not my idea of a vacation.  

Our Kauai trips tend to be focused on the south shore if we are staying at the Waiohai in Koloa or on the north shore if we are staying in Princeville.  Your strategy will give you the best of both.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 7, 2015)

*Thank you!*



vacationtime1 said:


> Travel between Koloa and Princeville *is* a big deal -- and  PITA.  There are some sights unique to the south shore of Kauai -- Waimea Canyon, the botanical garden, Spouting Horn, etc., each of which is 90-120 minutes from Princeville (Waimea Canyon being the most distant).  If you need to see everything on Kauai in one week, a base of operations on the south shore for a couple of days will be useful.  Otherwise, you will spend a lot of time in your car, which is not my idea of a vacation.
> 
> Our Kauai trips tend to be focused on the south shore if we are staying at the Waiohai in Koloa or on the north shore if we are staying in Princeville.  Your strategy will give you the best of both.



Extremely helpful!


----------



## MichaelColey (May 7, 2015)

Totally agree.  It's nice to stay in different areas, and to focus on things around that area.  Same thing ANYWHERE, not just Kauai.

We're in a similar situation on a trip to the Big Island later this year.  We'll have a few days at the end of the trip without a timeshare, and we're considering staying in or near Hilo.  We have always stayed on other parts of the island, so we've only done a little bit of stuff near Hilo (on LONG day trips), but staying there will really open things up.

As for air conditioning, it seems like most resorts that are designed WITHOUT air conditioning are actually fairly nice because they design them to take advantage of the trade winds, so you get good air flow through the unit.  I'm a HUGE fan of air conditioning, and our first timeshare stay ever was a unit in Kauai without air conditioning, and it was actually very nice.


----------



## artringwald (May 7, 2015)

We've stayed in Poipu 14 times, and only one time did we really need AC. The trade winds weren't blowing and it was quite humid. Odds are low that it will happen while you're there.

I agree with the others, stay on the south side a couple of days to avoid the long drive from the north. When you do head north, I'd suggest taking this very scenic bypass around Kapaa:


----------



## Egret1986 (May 7, 2015)

*I'm sold!.... and confirmed on the exchange!  It makes sense to do it that way.*



MichaelColey said:


> Totally agree.  It's nice to stay in different areas, and to focus on things around that area.  Same thing ANYWHERE, not just Kauai.
> 
> We're in a similar situation on a trip to the Big Island later this year.  We'll have a few days at the end of the trip without a timeshare, and we're considering staying in or near Hilo.  We have always stayed on other parts of the island, so we've only done a little bit of stuff near Hilo (on LONG day trips), but staying there will really open things up.
> 
> As for air conditioning, it seems like most resorts that are designed WITHOUT air conditioning are actually fairly nice because they design them to take advantage of the trade winds, so you get good air flow through the unit.  I'm a HUGE fan of air conditioning, and our first timeshare stay ever was a unit in Kauai without air conditioning, and it was actually very nice.



I'm sure the a/c won't be an issue.  Stayed in a timeshare on the coast of Southern CA with no a/c July 4th week.  No a/c; no problem. 



artringwald said:


> We've stayed in Poipu 14 times, and only one time did we really need AC. The trade winds weren't blowing and it was quite humid. Odds are low that it will happen while you're there.
> 
> I agree with the others, stay on the south side a couple of days to avoid the long drive from the north. When you do head north, I'd suggest taking this very scenic bypass around Kapaa:



Very excited, folks!!! 

Thanks for the heads up on the bypass.


----------



## Ken555 (May 7, 2015)

artringwald said:


> We've stayed in Poipu 14 times, and only one time did we really need AC. The trade winds weren't blowing and it was quite humid. Odds are low that it will happen while you're there.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the others, stay on the south side a couple of days to avoid the long drive from the north. When you do head north, I'd suggest taking this very scenic bypass around Kapaa:




Nice idea! I haven't done this, but definitely will do so next time I'm on the island. I hate the traffic in Kapaa...reminds me why I went to Hawaii in the first place.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## artringwald (May 7, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Nice idea! I haven't done this, but definitely will do so next time I'm on the island. I hate the traffic in Kapaa...reminds me why I went to Hawaii in the first place.


It avoids the traffic, and you can stop at Opeakaa Falls for this view:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 7, 2015)

Love Shearwater.  I wouldn't stay anywhere else.  We stayed at two Marriott resorts in 2013 and didn't feel like we were on Kauai.  Shearwater was getting updates, so we couldn't stay that year.  I couldn't get exchanges into the resort for us, and our Shearwater owned weeks are in Wyndham points.  My ongoing searches not matching was disappointing.  

Shearwater is an exceptional stay.  Ocean sounds from every unit, and the lighthouse flashing its light beams is visible at night from the lanai.  It's very relaxing at night.  No noise, no one stirring nearby.  Just the ocean breezes and sound.

I can think of a lot worse drives than driving along the ocean to Waimea Canyon or Spouting Horn from Princeville.  Beautiful drive: green, lush, ocean views much of the way.  We stop in Kapaa and have lunch on the way to the sights, or on the way back.  What else do you do on Kauai but drive to see the sights?  That is how we enjoy it.  I don't mind the car.  Maybe it's being from Denver.   

Ironically, I was warning our son about driving to Lahaina during the rush time of around 4 PM from the airport.  He called me and said it was a joy to sit in the car with the traffic, not moving for sometimes 10 minutes.  He just sat with the engine off a few stops, just watching the ocean.  I always think of him as an impatient person.  He is really like me!  How about that.  That was his first trip to Maui.  

I wouldn't choose Kihei over Lahaina because Kihei is closer to Haleakala and Iao valley and Hana Road.  I know of no one who would.


----------



## Henry M. (May 7, 2015)

I have been to Kauai a few times, and if I were only going for one week, I'd rather stay in one place for the whole time. I like both the Poipu and Princeville areas for different reasons, so I'd go where I could get the nicest accommodations. 

If I were going for two weeks or more, I'd consider changing locations in the middle, but for one week, I really hate to waste the time needed to pack and check out from one place, and then the check-in, wait and unpacking at the other end. It takes at least half a day, if not more, to do this. I prefer to get most of my groceries and food at the beginning, and not have to deal with emptying a refrigerator and making sure perishables are kept cold during transport and check-in at the other location.

To get from Princeville to Poipu might take an hour each way, so two hours round trip (plus whatever time it takes to go beyond Poipu to Waimea Canyon or Port Allen for cruises). So you can do this twice, and still waste less time than adding 4-6 hours for a property change to the mix.

The one thing I do sometimes do, is spend one night in Poipu and then go to my one week or two resort stay the next day. The reason that works for me is that most connections from Texas arrive in LIH in the evening. I have hotel points at the Sheraton, so I can stay there with points, then spend the day in the south area. We can then go by Costco in the afternoon or early evening, and go straight to our resort in Princeville. This saves us from having to back track all the way to LIH on the second day, since Costco is usually closed by the time we land. Costco is close to the Poipu area.


----------



## taterhed (May 7, 2015)

The costco stop is mandatory.  Really.  Worth staying in Poipu just to get that done (IMHO).

Poipu is our favorite...so I would take the luwai choice.  We just stayed there in Feb.  If you are in Poipu/Luwai and spending your time in the unit, you're wasting Hawaii time!  The pool/grills are fine at Luwai.  The best part of staying there is walking out to the front/across street and watching sunsets.  Amazing.  We had sunset-happy hour every day we were back in time. Koloa fish market, waimea canyon, poipu  beach, walking the trail along poipu to the point; all favs.

I agree with earlier posters:  MUST take the detour around Kapa'a, especially during certain times of day.  The trip can be very,very slow.

Think of your trip to Luwai as "watching the best sunset in Hawaii" while sipping local Koloa rum mai tais.  Then, enjoy poke from Koloa fish market for lunch.  Makin me itch to travel.

best of luck!


----------



## willowglener (May 7, 2015)

To me, it depends on the season. 

Princeville is calm from May to October. Snorkeling and swimming on the north shore is quite enjoyable. You can explore Tunnel Beach, Hanalei Bay, etc. During that time, Poipu side gets a little more waves.

During November through April, Poipu is fantastically calm while Princeville will be unswimmable. In that case, you might want to just spend one day visiting north and stay on the south the rest of your trip.

Daisy


----------



## Egret1986 (May 7, 2015)

*Great input everyone and I thank you.*

I have until tomorrow to cancel these extra days, but don't think that I will.  About two weeks ago we discussed what activities/tours we wanted to do outside of checking stuff out on our own.  We knew we needed to narrow it down to three things max.  

ATV Tour, Ziplining and a small boat and snorkeling tour of the Na Pali Coast.  The three operators chosen for the tours are around the South Shore.  We don't want to do any more than one of these tours per day, so that would mean three days of driving from the North to the South.

It will be the two of us.  I think these few days popped up for a reason. We plan to travel light.  Plan to buy basic supplies as far as food so we don't have a lot to haul around.  We have 5 different accommodations for this 15-day trip; one is a stop over for the afternoon and night in San Jose, then leaving early the next morning for Kauai.  We'll have the couple of days on the South Shore and then head up to the North Shore for our remaining time.  While south, we'll be going, going, going each day and evening.  Once we get up north, we'll do things at a bit slower pace and the Shearwater sounds like the place to do just that.

We'll spend two days and a night in Hilo, where we'll fly into from Kauai.  Then we're heading to Kona for the rest of our stay, and fly back from there.


----------



## DaveNV (May 7, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> a small boat and snorkeling tour of the Na Pali Coast.  The three operators chosen for the tours are around the South Shore.  We don't want to do any more than one of these tours per day, so that would mean three days of driving from the North to the South.




If you're still looking at boat tours of the Na Pali Coast, let me recommend Capt. Andy's out of Port Allen.  Well run company, and very professional.  They do some excellent cruises, not the least of which is the dinner sail along the Na Pali Coast. I've been several times, and will go again the next time I'm on the island. Worth checking into their tour choices.  www.napali.com.

Kauai is a great place to go if you want to relax and kick back awhile.  I really like it there.  Have a great time!

Dave


----------



## slip (May 7, 2015)

emuyshondt said:


> I have been to Kauai a few times, and if I were only going for one week, I'd rather stay in one place for the whole time. I like both the Poipu and Princeville areas for different reasons, so I'd go where I could get the nicest accommodations.
> 
> If I were going for two weeks or more, I'd consider changing locations in the middle, but for one week, I really hate to waste the time needed to pack and check out from one place, and then the check-in, wait and unpacking at the other end. It takes at least half a day, if not more, to do this. I prefer to get most of my groceries and food at the beginning, and not have to deal with emptying a refrigerator and making sure perishables are kept cold during transport and check-in at the other location.
> 
> ...



I have to agree. I would only do one place. It's your first time and driving will
All be new sites even after the first time. You won't get board with the sights.
We always stay in Kapaa and love it. We love waking to groceries and 
Restaurants. Either way you can't go wrong. We're on ge island right now.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 7, 2015)

slip said:


> I have to agree. I would only do one place. It's your first time and driving will
> All be new sites even after the first time. You won't get board with the sights.
> We always stay in Kapaa and love it. We love waking to groceries and
> Restaurants. Either way you can't go wrong. We're on ge island right now.



I will respectfully disagree.  We've visited Kaua'i almost 15 times, and we've often spent a few days in Princeville or Kapa'a before heading to our main base in Po'ipu.  We simply arrange things so that while we are in Kapa'a or north we take care of the things on that end of the island that we really want to do before we head to the south shore. 

On the day that we head north-to-south (or vice-versa, depending on the specifics of our reservations), we do some of the mid-island activities we want to do as we transit. 

The main thing is that since you are still on Kaua'i it isn't that much a deal to decamp and relocate for several days.  Traveling interisland it's a hassle.  But staying on Kauai it isn't a deal.

If you make a switch, I suggest that you stop by Long's Drugs, Wal*Mart, Costco, or similar, and get a cheap styrofoam and some baggies or Zip-Locs. When you make the transition, put the food you want to keep in the ice chest.  Meanwhile build up your ice inventory in the freezer in your first unit, and fill those baggies with ice to use when you make the move.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 7, 2015)

*Looking forward to staying in the two areas.*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The main thing is that since you are still on Kaua'i it isn't that much a deal to decamp and relocate for several days.  Traveling interisland it's a hassle.  But staying on Kauai it isn't a deal.
> 
> If you make a switch, I suggest that you stop by Long's Drugs, Wal*Mart, Costco, or similar, and get a cheap styrofoam and some baggies or Zip-Locs. When you make the transition, put the food you want to keep in the ice chest.  Meanwhile build up your ice inventory in the freezer in your first unit, and fill those baggies with ice to use when you make the move.



From traveling through the Florida Keys and visiting Key West from a Middle to Upper Keys location, I know after a long day of fun and activity, the thought of having to get on the road and travel any distance back to the accommodations can really end up being a long drive.  

Plan to travel as light as possible.  No major supplies being bought on this trip to pack and unpack.  It all looks good on paper.  I'm very excited this opportunity came up last minute for a couple of days to devote exclusively to the South Shore areas.  The days and evenings will be filled while we're in this area.  Leisurely driving, sightseeing, and relaxing will be on the agenda for the rest of our time on Kauai.  Best of both worlds!.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 7, 2015)

*Seen a lot of great reviews and there are many TUG admirers of the Capt.*



BMWguynw said:


> If you're still looking at boat tours of the Na Pali Coast, let me recommend Capt. Andy's out of Port Allen.  Well run company, and very professional.  They do some excellent cruises, not the least of which is the dinner sail along the Na Pali Coast. I've been several times, and will go again the next time I'm on the island. Worth checking into their tour choices.  www.napali.com.
> 
> Kauai is a great place to go if you want to relax and kick back awhile.  I really like it there.  Have a great time!
> 
> Dave



I'm going to start making my reservations for the tours.  Don't want to miss out on our choices.

Hope to do some relaxing and kicking back a bit after we head North.


----------



## b2bailey (May 8, 2015)

Egret, I am in the boat with those who believe it will be a good idea to have two locations while on Kauai. 

If I understand correctly, your will miss one or more nights of your Princeville reservation? If this is a correct assumption, I'd just like to remind you to be in contact with the Shearwater to let them know you will not arrive on the actual check-in date.


----------



## slip (May 8, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I will respectfully disagree.  We've visited Kaua'i almost 15 times, and we've often spent a few days in Princeville or Kapa'a before heading to our main base in Po'ipu.  We simply arrange things so that while we are in Kapa'a or north we take care of the things on that end of the island that we really want to do before we head to the south shore.
> 
> On the day that we head north-to-south (or vice-versa, depending on the specifics of our reservations), we do some of the mid-island activities we want to do as we transit.
> 
> ...



I see what your saying but I don't think the driving is a big deal either. 
Especially for some one who hasn't been to the island before. You see different
Things when you travel it a few times. 
Like I said, either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## spaulino (May 8, 2015)

Been to Kauai a few times. You really can't go wrong if you decide to stay at 2 different locations or just 1. If you do 2, that's great, but just manage your time the day you're checking out and checking in at the other hotel as you are losing precious vacation hours....  If you do stay in 1 location, it's not bad either as Kauai is such a small island... like really SMALL... LOL  Drive with no traffic from one end to the other end is just a couple of hours. But of course, that will never happen as you are driving on the coast with beautiful sights to stop along the way but if you plan your day right, it shouldn't be too bad. Just make sure you're not on the road when locals leave for school, or when locals go home from school/work. We've never had a problem since we leave the hotel after breakfast and the students are at school already, and we go back to our hotel at around 6-7pm anyway and traffic is lighter at that time. We normally stay at Princeville and the first couple of days, we stay on that side of the island, enjoying the sights/beaches on that side. Then we save a day or two to explore the other side of the island and we normally do this when we do have activities booked on the Poipu side, after the activity then we spend the rest of the day on that side and it works out... After that, we have a couple more days to explore and go back to beaches/spots that we liked and enjoy... 

Either way, you'll be fine. Kauai is so beautiful that driving is not horrible even if you're stuck in traffic for a few minutes.


----------



## vikingsholm (May 8, 2015)

Been in Kauai a few weeks now, roaming all parts of the island. Would definitely recommend trying each corner of the island for at least a day, and staying in 2 varied locations is a good idea.

A few suggestions for you, beyond the standard tours to Na Pali and Waimea Canyon  -

Have drinks and snacks around sunset at the Hyatt deck in Poipu and St. Regis deck in Princeville.  Often live music on tap there around this time.

Bike on the bike path along the ocean around Kapaa. Cocoanut Coasters in Kapaa has a 15% off half day rental, and friendly service. Stop at the Beachwalk Cafe for ocean view drinks and grub along the bike path, just south of the bike rental shop next to the hostel.

Visit Oasis cafe in Kapaa for a secluded oceanside view and friendly waiters, good for brunch and a Mai-Tai.

Dukes Canoe Club at the Marriott Beach club for nice open air refreshments or dinner, topped off with a Hula Pie ice cream cake tower.

Visit the Kilauea lighthouse near Princeville, and tour the Limahuli Gardens near the end of the road after Hanalei.

Eat at Bar Acuda in Hanalei for some of the best food and tapas on Kauai, but get reservations as it seems to fill quickly.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 9, 2015)

*Thank you for the recommendations!*



vikingsholm said:


> Been in Kauai a few weeks now, roaming all parts of the island. Would definitely recommend trying each corner of the island for at least a day, and staying in 2 varied locations is a good idea.
> 
> A few suggestions for you, beyond the standard tours to Na Pali and Waimea Canyon  -
> 
> ...



All sound like winners to me!!


----------



## Larry64 (May 9, 2015)

Can you give me some information on the Pono Kai.  It's the property that pops up most for exchanges on II and we've driven through the parking lot but haven't seen the units.  Are the units clean?  How old?  The property seemed well kept from what we saw but is it all nice?  Thanks.


----------



## Larry64 (May 9, 2015)

At least once, you should plan to take a helicopter tour of the island.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2015)

Larry64 said:


> Can you give me some information on the Pono Kai.  It's the property that pops up most for exchanges on II and we've driven through the parking lot but haven't seen the units.  Are the units clean?  How old?  The property seemed well kept from what we saw but is it all nice?  Thanks.



Larry64

I sent you a pm. We're in a two bedroom loft unit in the F building this time.


----------



## mstrpg (May 9, 2015)

I live in kauai what u r doing is perfect for people who are visiting here . U are getting the best of both world of the island . PK beach is awesome for snorkeling . Beach house restaurant is great for a sunset dinner . U get the garden 2 mins drive from you. You will have a great time with the 2 resort and location u have picked . Shearwater has the best view on the island . It's par with st.regis hotel for best view ...


----------



## Egret1986 (May 9, 2015)

*Thanks for the confirmation!*



mstrpg said:


> I live in kauai what u r doing is perfect for people who are visiting here . U are getting the best of both world of the island . PK beach is awesome for snorkeling . Beach house restaurant is great for a sunset dinner . U get the garden 2 mins drive from you. You will have a great time with the 2 resort and location u have picked . Shearwater has the best view on the island . It's par with st.regis hotel for best view ...



Very excited about having time in both areas.


----------



## vikingsholm (May 10, 2015)

Egret, I have to second the recommendation for sunset dinner at Beach House in Poipu. Don't miss it, best view and good food too.

Here's a few other ideas worth considering:

- Shave Ice at Hee Fat store in Kapaa, better than others we found. The shave is silky. Get the real fruit juice on it.

- Smith's Wailua River boat cruise. Touristy, but fun. Or paddle the river if you're ambitious.

- Wailua falls, short drive up from Wailua, visible from roadside view.

- Gaylord's for lunch at the plantation near Lihue. Great garden setting, small train ride around the plantation option, and tasting room for their home brand of rum.

- Craft beer at Kauai Beer Company in Lihue and Kauai Island Brewery near Hanapepe.  Each has their own designer insulated growlers for sale too.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 10, 2015)

I must (regretfully) vote against the Beach House.  We have eaten there a half dozen times over the past dozen years, but although the view (and the prices) are inspirational, the food is not.  Given the prices, one would expect excellent food, and the food was excellent our first several meals there, but we have been disappointed the last couple of times.

The sunset view is THE BEST, but if you are staying at the Lawai Beach Resort, you can have the view by literally walking across the street (where the Beach House is located).

If you nonetheless decide to go: (1) reservations are absolutely necessary and you should make them now, and (2) make your reservation for a half hour before sunset, arrive early, and ask for a window table.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 10, 2015)

*Thank you.  I diligently worked on my "itinerary" over the weekend.*

Definitely time to consider some reservations.



vikingsholm said:


> Egret, I have to second the recommendation for sunset dinner at Beach House in Poipu. Don't miss it, best view and good food too.
> 
> Here's a few other ideas worth considering:
> 
> ...



Sounds good!



vacationtime1 said:


> The sunset view is THE BEST, but if you are staying at the Lawai Beach Resort, you can have the view by literally walking across the street (where the Beach House is located).
> 
> If you nonetheless decide to go: (1) reservations are absolutely necessary and you should make them now, and (2) make your reservation for a half hour before sunset, arrive early, and ask for a window table.



When I was researching over the weekend, I thought that the beach across from Lawai and at the Beach House must be pretty close to one another or the same.


Is Waimea Canyon and a morning or sunset  (4hr) Zipline Tour doable on the same day?  I'm concerned about trying to put anything "scheduled" on our travel day from an overnight in San Jose to Lihue (non-stop).  We'll arrive in Lihue at 0930 am, pick up some light groceries/supplies, check-in at LBR, rent some snorkel gear and have lunch.  I'm thinking for that first day, we should do things where we don't have to be somewhere at a specific time, allowing us to check out stuff in the vicinity.  I'm looking to schedule the zipline tour either early morning the next day or that evening (0500 pm), and hope that putting something else in the plans for the day will work.  Neither of us have been ziplining.  Not sure how much 4hrs of that type of activity will take out of us.  

The next day we'll tie up things on the South Shore before heading to the North Shore to check-in.  We'll probably stop along the way in either Lihue or Kapaa for either lunch or dinner depending on what activities are planned for the day before leaving the south shore.


----------



## rifleman69 (May 11, 2015)

vacationtime1 said:


> I must (regretfully) vote against the Beach House.  We have eaten there a half dozen times over the past dozen years, but although the view (and the prices) are inspirational, the food is not.  Given the prices, one would expect excellent food, and the food was excellent our first several meals there, but we have been disappointed the last couple of times.
> 
> The sunset view is THE BEST, but if you are staying at the Lawai Beach Resort, you can have the view by literally walking across the street (where the Beach House is located).
> 
> If you nonetheless decide to go: (1) reservations are absolutely necessary and you should make them now, and (2) make your reservation for a half hour before sunset, arrive early, and ask for a window table.




Yep, if you want to splurge for a sunset...hit the Makana Terrace at the St Regis (or Kauai Grill which is indoors).  Beachhouse is overrated, just sit outside and watch the sunset without paying the prices for their mediocre food.


----------



## taterhed (May 11, 2015)

Beachhouse:  
STRONGLY second watching the sunset from the park bench at Luwai (on property) or standing/sitting on beach/retaining wall.   Bring your own beverages sit and relax.  Beachhouse ambiance, better drinks.

Do not reccomend trying to watch sunset from Beachhouse while eating dinner for a few reasons:  people will walk right up in front of the restaurant and steal your view, service at sunset is very rough (understandably), food at busy times is not representative of the best they can do, there is a real slow-down/hurry-up feeling to the whole operation centered right on sunset etc... 

If you want to try the beachhouse--which has pretty good, if expensive, food; make reservations well after the sunset rush and enjoy dinner.  It does tend to run $100 a plate with drinks/wine and isn't something you want to share with gawking, loitering tourists IMHO.

Waimea:  The drive to/from the canyon can get slow at times:  hikers/bikers, weather, tourists, trucks etc...  It's a lot more scenic if you're not in a hurry. Doggone tourists.  Oops, wait, thats me!   If you are bored/have extra  time, there is a nice, free, coffee plantation tour/tasting on the way down (Kauai Coffee).  We sampled and bought a few pounds.  Not amazing, but a nice stop.  Also, if anyone has military priviledges (AD or Ret.), it's very worth it to visit barking sands--lunch/dinner at the club right on the beach.  have a great trip!


----------



## taterhed (May 11, 2015)

No offense to beach house, just lots of photo-taking, standing up and walking around during dinner isn't my gig.   Bar patrons tend to walk out onto lawn also.  Maybe during slower months it's not a problem at all!

How sunset at the Beach House should be....






How it often ends up:


----------



## rifleman69 (May 11, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> Definitely time to consider some reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waimea Canyon and Zipline is going to be fairly tough but doable.  Best time for the Canyon is in the morning (especially the valley view at the top).


----------



## Egret1986 (May 11, 2015)

*Thanks, Rob and all, for input*



taterhed said:


> Beachhouse:
> STRONGLY second watching the sunset from the park bench at Luwai (on property) or standing/sitting on beach/retaining wall.   Bring your own beverages sit and relax.  Beachhouse ambiance, better drinks.
> 
> Waimea:  The drive to/from the canyon can get slow at times:  hikers/bikers, weather, tourists, trucks etc...  It's a lot more scenic if you're not in a hurry. Doggone tourists.  Oops, wait, thats me!   If you are bored/have extra  time, there is a nice, free, coffee plantation tour/tasting on the way down (Kauai Coffee).  We sampled and bought a few pounds.  Not amazing, but a nice stop.  Also, if anyone has military priviledges (AD or Ret.), it's very worth it to visit barking sands--lunch/dinner at the club right on the beach.  have a great trip!



This trip, it's all about seeing and doing.  We've discussed fuel for the bodies.  No expensive restaurants are planned and going through Kauai Revealed app, we're looking for best cheap eats around the Island with minimal groceries for breakfast and packed lunches for road trips and sight-seeing.  

Tasty beverages and watching the sunset from a bench, patch of grass or seawall will be a perfect send off to the setting Sun.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 11, 2015)

*Then we need to do morning.*



rifleman69 said:


> Waimea Canyon and Zipline is going to be fairly tough but doable.  Best time for the Canyon is in the morning (especially the valley view at the top).



I think we need to probably split these two up for different days.  We're finding we can't pack in as much in a day as we used to.  We'd like to, of course, but need to be realistic and plan accordingly.


----------



## slip (May 11, 2015)

Stop at the BeachWalk in Kapaa. $5 Mai Tai's and Happy Hour is all day.


----------



## rifleman69 (May 11, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> This trip, it's all about seeing and doing.  We've discussed fuel for the bodies.  No expensive restaurants are planned and going through Kauai Revealed app, we're looking for best cheap eats around the Island with minimal groceries for breakfast and packed lunches for road trips and sight-seeing.
> 
> Tasty beverages and watching the sunset from a bench, patch of grass or seawall will be a perfect send off to the setting Sun.



Cheap eats, eat at Mark's Place in Puhi (only open week days).  You know it's good when there's locals galore and very little tourists.


----------



## vikingsholm (May 11, 2015)

Hello again Egret.

A good cheap lunch eat is Island Taco across the street from Shrimp Station in Waimea on your way to Waimea Canyon.

We went to Waimea Canyon and Kokee State parks twice last week. Found the afternoons to be more clear than mornings that week, just depends on the forecast.

Another reasonable costing chow option is at the Brazilian/Mexican place Neide’s Salsa & Samba behind Bar Acuda in Hanalei.  Good nachos there along with large portion dishes, with an outdoor patio and view over a lush field to the mountains.

Am attaching our sunset view from the Beach House, was good that night. Photo taken from my indoor seat, where they open the sliding doors wide. You can see others out on the lawn taking photos in front though. I enjoyed my veggie entree of beets and Thai sticky rice (only $20), but the meat dishes were fairly expensive and not as good as mine I heard. Did quite enjoy having dinner there though while the sun slowly set.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 11, 2015)

*Looking to take a long relaxing trip up North, stopping in Kapaa for a bit that day.*



slip said:


> View attachment 2049
> 
> Stop at the BeachWalk in Kapaa. $5 Mai Tai's and Happy Hour is all day.



Noted!  Stop at BeachWalk!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 11, 2015)

*Already had that one on the radar.....from app*



rifleman69 said:


> Cheap eats, eat at Mark's Place in Puhi (only open week days).  You know it's good when there's locals galore and very little tourists.



The kind of places we're looking for on this trip.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 11, 2015)

*Thank you for the recommends!*



vikingsholm said:


> Hello again Egret.
> 
> A good cheap lunch eat is Island Taco across the street from Shrimp Station in Waimea on your way to Waimea Canyon.
> 
> ...



After considering things.  I believe that we need not try and fit more into the day when we visit Waimea Canyon and Kokee State Parks.  We'll make a full day of it and enjoy things at a slower pace than originally planned.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 11, 2015)

*Does Lawai Beach Resort offer a shower room for guests who check-out?*

We have to check-out on Monday morning, but wonder if they offer a place to clean up if staying in the area prior to a later departure.

Thanks.


----------



## slip (May 11, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> After considering things.  I believe that we need not try and fit more into the day when we visit Waimea Canyon and Kokee State Parks.  We'll make a full day of it and enjoy things at a slower pace than originally planned.



It's good not to force too much in, you won't enjoy it as much. Get on island
Time at least a little.

We went by the LBR today. It was busy there and in Koloa.


----------



## jimp1072 (May 19, 2015)

We have been vacationing annually on Kauai for close to 20 years.  We started in Princeville at a timeshare that we own and then later bought a timeshare at Lawai Beach Resort in the Poipu area.  We ALWAYS stay for at least a week in Princeville and and at least a week in Poipu.  That way we can enjoy the two best areas of Kauai and all that they offer.

I strongly recommend that you consider splitting your time between these two areas and avoid the Kapaa traffic jams.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## taterhed (May 19, 2015)

LBR has an outdoor shower and bathroom, I think. Also some areas in the gym?. Maybe on the gym. Can't remember


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (May 21, 2015)

*Kauai Ideas*

We have been traveling to Kauai for about 7 years. Some of the best loco moco we have had is from the small snack shack attached to the side of Sueoka Store in Koloa. In Princeville grab some Chile Pepper Chicken from Cheveon Gas Station. I agree go slow and spend most of a day at Waimea Canyon. Take a picnic lunch for at the top. An interesting way to see the Napali Coast is from a Zodiac Boat out of Hanalei. It takes most of a day, you get wet, it can be rough, but it was a blast. This last February we took a casual day and did inner tubing down the old sugar cane irrigation canals. We went Zip Lining with Koloa Zipline.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 21, 2015)

*Finally getting our adventures finalized for Kauai.*

Everyone has been very helpful in sharing their experiences and we thank you!

We have a Zipline tour scheduled out of Koloa.  Got lucky.  Waited a day after deciding to do this and a Groupon popped up.  Very few Groupons for Hawaii.

We're going to start early and spend the full day seeing Waimea Canyon.

Up in Princeville, we just booked a culinary/food tour with Tasting Kauai.  We really love going on these tours when we vacation in places that offer these.  This one is quite expensive compared to the ones we've been on previously.  But we're really looking forward to it.

We narrowed down the Na Pali Coast boat tours.  We've decided to go with Captain Sundown out of Hanalei on a 40' sailing catamaran.  We enjoy sailing and having a bit larger boat to move around on.  It takes a max of 17 passengers.

That will do it for us on commercial tours on Kauai.  The free time will be exploring the Princeville and Kapaa areas on our own.  It's almost here! 

Now onward to finalize some tours and planning for the Big Island.

Thanks again to everyone that posted and offered suggestions and experiences.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 21, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> After considering things.  I believe that we need not try and fit more into the day when we visit Waimea Canyon and Kokee State Parks.  We'll make a full day of it and enjoy things at a slower pace than originally planned.


Friday night is the Hanapepe art walk.  Unless we are on a Friday check-in/out, we schedule either Waimea Canyon/Kokee or Polihale Beach on Friday, then stop in at Hanapepe for the Art Walk on our way  back to the resort.


----------

